# How to connect my box to Internet



## jm-m8 (Mar 18, 2012)

Hi all,

 Googled a lot, and also searching in this forum, but nowadays, no connection with my Lynksis router. No net, only one pc to connect to web. 

 Background: dual-boot system:

Windows   use about 10 %
Opensuse 12.2
FreeBSD 9.0

Everything works fine with Opensuse and Windows, but FreeBSD, not the same thing. First, before sending  /etc/rc.conf and /etc/ppp/ppp.conf, *I*'d like to know one thing:


Interfaces lo0: loopback OK
xxe0: ethernet adapter xx for driver and 0, first ethernet card on my pc OK 
fwe0: ethernet over firewire - must *I* give this for configuring my adsl router?
fwip0 ip over firewire - As previous, is it for configuring my adsl box?

Thanks a lot, made numerous trials and only following message:

```
ppp -ddial
   working in ddial mode
   Warning: No default entry found in config file
   Using interface: tunx 
    ppp -ddial Orange
```
in /var/log/messages

```
No label configuration found
```

All the best.
jm


----------



## SirDice (Mar 19, 2012)

Your Linksys router is already connecting to the internet. There shouldn't be a need for PPP. Just turn on DHCP on the interface and let the router supply the addresses.


----------



## hockey97 (Mar 19, 2012)

Are you using a DSL internet? *W*hich would need the PPP. *Y*ou would set up your router for that stuff. Yet, from what I see it seems that the router is getting the internet and your computer with different OS'S can get internet but just not *F*reeBSD 9.0 can't. *T*hen it has to be something wrong with the internet connection setup with *F*reeBSD. Maybe it's not enabled? *B*ut I doubt you need to actually set it up with PPP. *T*hat would need to just on the router side of things.

So you need to turn off that PPP. Set up your computer to automatically grab an IP from the router. The PPP should be the*re* unless your computer is directly connecting to your DSL modem. If not and your router is connected you then need to setup PPP in your router. *S*ometimes different internet companies and different DSL modems don't need to have your router setup to use PPP. 

So right now like you said sounds like the OS internet config is the problem only in freebsd FreeBSD 9.0.

*M*y suggestion is to go in the*re* and change it from PPP to grab an IP from the router. 

I think the problem is that your config is set up to PPP which it's trying to connect directly to your DSL modem but you have it connected to your router.


----------



## wblock@ (Mar 19, 2012)

dhclient(8) has already been suggested, http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=30593, as has not needing PPP.  But if you're inclined to repost and continue on that quest, good luck.


----------



## jm-m8 (Mar 20, 2012)

*How to connect my box to Interne*

Hi all,

Thanks for your advices.

I don't know why, but it works; yesterday I used it to download software with *make install* and *make clean*, in /usr/ports.

But as a newbie, *I*'m going to follow advice about using dhcp.

                                 Thanks.

                                           jm


----------



## jm-m8 (Mar 20, 2012)

*[Solved] How to connect my box to Internet*

Hi all,

You're right, reading man dhcp, config file sufficient enough with default options.

Thanks for your advices.
jm


----------

